# What is a Breeder???



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just added this to my site and it really touches home in a lot of areas with me. And some day soon the Champion part will be true also. 

I hope you all enjoy..............

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/WhatisABreeder.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Very nice!

But again, your music scared the cr*p out of me!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Very nice!
> 
> But again, your music scared the cr*p out of me!![/B]


i agree, on both accounts... :biggrin: 

i'm not a big fan of music on breeders sites.... :blush:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy I always forget to warn you. But then agian I did not send you there personally, or did I????? LOLOLOL


Awww but Carrie I try to match up each song with the right page. It gives it meaning and shows character to me. If that makes any since. :blush: :blush: 

Thank you both for looking and commenting.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Your site is very nice. I love all the pics. Your babies are all soo pretty! Now I want a another one though!! LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Your site is very nice. I love all the pics. Your babies are all soo pretty! Now I want a another one though!! LOL[/B]


Thank you Grace. I tell people when they look at it I have tried to make it suit my personality as close to me as possible. I am very proud of it. And am always doing something on it. It is as bad as SM about being addictive..

I love your name. It is beautiful!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

